# ما هو الترياك؟



## wind life (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم عاوزه اعرف ايه هو الترياك شكله وظيفته وبيتركب ازاى فى الدائره الكهربيه؟


اشكركم مقدما​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 يوليو 2010)

التراياك مثل الثايريستور
الثايريستور من 4 طبقات س م س م لذا لا يمر التيار، وعند ادخال تيار فى الطبقة الثالثة تسبب توصيل فجائى به و يصبح قصر ولا يتوقف التيار إلا لو قطع من المصدر لذا يستخدم فى التحكم فى تقويم التيار المتردد لأن التيار يتوقف طبيعيا كل نصف ذبذبة







التراياك يشبه أحيانا لتسهيل الشرح بأنه 2 ثايريستور متصلين بالعكس





لكن تركيبه فى الواقع معقد قليلا عن هذا التبسيط إلا أنه من الخارج لا يفرق بينه و بين الثايريستور أو الترانزيستور سوى من الرقم أو بالقياس وهكذا يوصل بالدائرة





تيار التحكم عادة لا يزيد عن 200 مللى أمبير للتحكم فى تيار قد يصل 200 أمبير


----------



## * AishA * (31 يوليو 2010)

:75:thank u 4 new informations​


----------



## wind life (31 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
متشكره جدا


----------



## shrifesa (22 أبريل 2011)

_thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu_


----------

